# misc



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

*Inspirational *

I was at a local wood supply house, PeachState Lumber. I call this the place 'the palace of potential'. This is ONE on the many pieces of walnut burl they had over to the side.










There were about 30 pieces in this size range and this was not the biggest one they had either! This one is about 3 1/2 feet tall. $200 and well worth it (no, I didn't get it).

I picked up two cherry boards for upcoming projects.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

cc3d said:


> *Inspirational *
> 
> I was at a local wood supply house, PeachState Lumber. I call this the place 'the palace of potential'. This is ONE on the many pieces of walnut burl they had over to the side.
> 
> ...


Chris,

Maybe it's a good thing I don't live in your neighborhood.  That looks awfully tempting!

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

cc3d said:


> *Inspirational *
> 
> I was at a local wood supply house, PeachState Lumber. I call this the place 'the palace of potential'. This is ONE on the many pieces of walnut burl they had over to the side.
> 
> ...


Oh my! That's all I can say


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

*horizontal router table*

Inspired by Stumpy Nubs' horizontal router table. I decided to make a run at my own design. I used a mix of what I saw Stumpy doing and the one that MLCS Woodworking.

This is a design-in-progress as well as a work in process. My design drawings are incomplete.



















I started on the build this week. There are a lot of little things I am working out.





































I am going to use this with my Freud router. It has a router table base that will mount onto this so I can switch the router from it's primary use as a plunge router, to this and back easily.

I'll update when there's more progress.

C


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table*
> 
> Inspired by Stumpy Nubs' horizontal router table. I decided to make a run at my own design. I used a mix of what I saw Stumpy doing and the one that MLCS Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Chris. Looks like a solid approach…...........;-J


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table*
> 
> Inspired by Stumpy Nubs' horizontal router table. I decided to make a run at my own design. I used a mix of what I saw Stumpy doing and the one that MLCS Woodworking.
> 
> ...


really cool chris, nothing like making your own tools and saving lots of money, and the real screamer is , that when it works, its right on…..


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table*
> 
> Inspired by Stumpy Nubs' horizontal router table. I decided to make a run at my own design. I used a mix of what I saw Stumpy doing and the one that MLCS Woodworking.
> 
> ...


I love homemade tools. It is about the only way to get something like this - the comercial versions are so expensive. Keep it comming.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table*
> 
> Inspired by Stumpy Nubs' horizontal router table. I decided to make a run at my own design. I used a mix of what I saw Stumpy doing and the one that MLCS Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Looks like it'll come together nicely.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table*
> 
> Inspired by Stumpy Nubs' horizontal router table. I decided to make a run at my own design. I used a mix of what I saw Stumpy doing and the one that MLCS Woodworking.
> 
> ...


What are your rough dimensions; table size and rear assy size?


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

* horizontal router table (cont)*

The work continues on this project.

I have the mechanics working and have mounted the router base I'll use. The knobs are not working as well as they should, so that will get more attention later.

I also go the 'wings' or panels installed. These are the side panels alongside of the sliding router base.

I have the dust collection hookup in place as well.

This is going as design and should since I am modifying the design the whole time.




























more later. Thanks


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

cc3d said:


> * horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> The work continues on this project.
> 
> ...


glad to see this coming along for you, its apparent you still need to work on fine tuning this, but that is the fun of it all, keep at it and you will end up with a router that your happy with…


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

*horizontal router table (cont)*

Well,

I have made some more progress here. I got the adjustment knobs working and the vertical action of the router plate now works as it should. I also have the table working and adjustable from ~30 to 90 degree angle to the router bit.

I did manage to destroy the dust collection holder, so that will be rebuilt tomorrow.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> Well,
> 
> ...


Particularly impressed with the adjustable table angle feature. This seems a lot more easy (and solid) way to go than angling the router


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> Well,
> 
> ...


It's alive and growing. Neat.

I love thinking about these kind of projects. There are so many ways to do them.
It will be fun to fire her up.

Steve


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> Well,
> 
> ...


arrrgh! Just broke my keyhole bit making theT-slots on the sled.










I'd like to say that it's due to an unforeseen knot, but it's actually due to a knot that I didn't pay attention to.










Next up is the dovetail bit. Perhaps I can rectify this or break the dovetail bit too! It's not like I spent anything on this bit…


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

*horizontal router table (cont)*

It's done for now and works as advertised! Now I just need to do a few years worth of tweaking!

I cut a few rabbits with it and checked for square and things look good.

If you notice, I ended up with quite a few tightening knobs on the sled. Not by design, but by necessity for how I did this. I am going to rework the sled clamps.

Soon I'll post a follow-up video of this rig in action.

mini-review
I also used Square Drive screws from Woodcraft. Why? Because I got a free sampler pack when I placed an order. 140 screws (various sizes), 2 drive heads, and a countersink bit. They pretty much work as promised. But I can't see buying these for the long-term. If I lose the two square drive heads (likely at some point) and I want to take this apart later, I'm hosed.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> It's done for now and works as advertised! Now I just need to do a few years worth of tweaking!
> 
> ...


That looks great, well designed and made too.Clearly a lot of work has gone into this for sure You did very well brother I like this a lot. Alistair.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> It's done for now and works as advertised! Now I just need to do a few years worth of tweaking!
> 
> ...


Hey… that looks familiar! Good job!


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> It's done for now and works as advertised! Now I just need to do a few years worth of tweaking!
> 
> ...


Thanks Scotsman! I kind of blew through this. I am going to go back and rebuild a few things now that it is working.

Thanks Stumpy! It should look familiar, of course. If you read my first entry about this, I was inspired by your accidental invention for sure!

I do have a lot more tweaking to do. I am having some wobble I don't particularly like.

Keep up the good work Stumpy and I am looking forward to seeing more on the drill press table/cabinet/stand!!

C


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> It's done for now and works as advertised! Now I just need to do a few years worth of tweaking!
> 
> ...


Chris, Stumpster,

You guys rock and roll! There is stability in doing this way. Stumbled on the blog after checking out your projects page. You do nice work!

Cost is low, creativity is high, and definitly serves a serious function!

Have you thought about a variance that would allow youto plunge and move horizontally at same time. Saw a commercial unit that andyboy was using at school he teaches at in NZ.

When I'm ready I'm comin back here!

Thanyou gentlemen ( woodguys)


----------



## bagman8 (Jul 23, 2007)

cc3d said:


> *horizontal router table (cont)*
> 
> It's done for now and works as advertised! Now I just need to do a few years worth of tweaking!
> 
> ...


Thanks - I really like this


----------

